# 500 mile Garage sale 127 sale



## flasherr (Jul 14, 2004)

It is almost time for the 500 mile garage sale. Will anyone be going? I plan to set up at crossville Tennessee. There are lots of neat things on the sale. I bought all kinds of stuff for me and for resale. I found lots of great soda bottles there. There was a couple guys in the park with me that had great bottles. Rick was a real nice guy who dug bottles saw some neat bottles he had for sale I even drooled a little well a lot lol. Another guy called Larry the bottleboy he deals in a lot of milk bottles and he is the one who found the great horde of Black cow bottles. there were several other diggers there. I got my first brown cokes to bad they were all busted but they will do till I can afford a good example. If you have some bottle caps bring them too. I hope that I will see some of you out there. Here is a PIC of me in case you run into me out there. Before anyone might get offended a fat boy is a  motorcycle 
 Brian

 http://127sale.com/


----------



## luvtodig (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Brian[] Excuse me if I missed it in another post, but what is the 500 mile Garage sale?  Sounds kind of cool...you are in Texas, but are setting up in Tennessee???  I seem to be confused[] Does it stretch out over 500 miles?? Biggest garage sale I have ever heard of[]  I would like more info...thanks!


----------



## flasherr (Jul 14, 2004)

Yes, the 500 mile garage sale is 500 miles of garage sales and dealers setup in fields, parks, other peoples yards, ect. It runs through Alabama, Tennessee, Ohio, and each year it gets larger. This year it is August 7-15. It runs on the 127 corridor go to this website and get more info  http://127sale.com/ .

  I am from Texas but I buy and sell antiques and collectibles. I used to do it full time till the economy has gotten so bad so now it is part time. There are dealers from all over the country that set up on this sale. My buddy that I set up with is out of Oklahoma. The great thing about this is collectibles can be regional. Last year I bought stuff cheap that were hot in my area so I brought them back and sold them here. for example I bought Dale ernhardt bottles made by sundrop they aren't available here very reasonable and brought them here and made good money. I took Spiderman DR pepper bottles up there and sold them to dealers for $8 and to public for $10. SO this it lots of fun. 

 The worst part was probably the 12 days without a shower lol. a lot of people think people at flea markets are making tons of money. They normally forget to think all we go through and what it takes to find the merchandise you think we are over charging for (and some are). The most popular question I hear is where did you get this stuff. Well, I didn't go to a store lol. I usually respond There are over 10,000 miles of driving and looking here in this booth. 

 Well I hope I haven't rambled to much and answered your question lol.
 Brian


----------



## luvtodig (Jul 14, 2004)

thank-you for the info, first time I have heard of this...maybe it will come through southern Illinois someday[]  Tennessee is close, almost same time as Memphis show, mmmmm, road trip!! would be be so cool to see both...I love flea markets, and I understand how much time goes into doing what you do..some dealers do over price their things, one I went to here, was outrageous, they thought their bottles were made of gold..lol..only met one bottle digger, it was neat to talk with him tho..good luck with your sale...take care!


----------



## diggerjeff (Jul 14, 2004)

i have been to the 127 garage sale !!! it is absolutly  huge event.  we took 3 days sunup to sundown and only was able to stop at 10% of the vendors. i will have to say i had a real good time and came away with some bargains..  be very carefull !! there is a ton of traffic and it moves very slow at times.  127 is narrow in spots and cars will be parked all over the place. you will find all sorts of vendors and garage sales. we were able to talk down the prices at most of the vendors.  have fun.


----------



## luvtodig (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks Brian for the link to the 127 mile web site...I was browsing through it..neat page[]  it all sounds like a lot of fun..


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 14, 2004)

I went to that last year while we were in Ft. Payne, AL. I didn't even know it was going on until I got there. You have to be very careful. We saw a couple of wrecks and in the same spot in 2 days people got hit by cars. Nothing bad though.
 Robert


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey flasherr . 
 Where do you set up in Crossville ? I'll stop by and say " Hi" !
 I live in Crossville and I was just wondering if you set up in Crossville because you know somebody here or just picked it out on the map ? 
 Can you share a pic of your " Fatboy " with the board ? I like the Harleys !! 
  C ya at the sale , Brian


----------



## flasherr (Jul 15, 2004)

I will be in the park. I am about the 3rd spot on the main row close to the bathrooms. if you came to the park last year you might remember my booth by the huge bull horns I had. They measured 38" around the base. They were huge. I also had metal signs, glass eyes, marbles and misc. stuff. I chose Crossville because my buddy Steve from Muskogee Oklahoma sets up there. he has Marbles, soda bottles and misc. stuff he is on the corner by bathroom. Anything in particular you want from Texas i can import for you lol

 Well, id love to show you a fat boy Harley but the only fat boy I have is the one in the PIC lol. I just didn't want anyone to get offend by the sign lol. It always gets a chuckle by most people to see a fat guy holding the sign.

 There was a lot of good stuff in the field im in. Plus all over the place. I only got between Crossville and to Jamestown and clarkrange and was broke lol. Barely had enough money to get home. I ate a lot of hot-dogs the cheap ones but bought some great junk lol.

 You would happen to be digging anything during that week would ya? I still haven't gotten to dig anything and sure wanting to dig and learn.

 Brian


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 15, 2004)

Brian ......I will look for you and say " Howdy " ! Put your " fatboy " sign up in a tree or in front of your table so I can recognize you !  LOL 
 I always find some good stuff for resale and for myself personally in Clarkrange where everybody sets up around the Old antique store ( General Store ) .
 Not much digging here at the moment ! But , I'm always looking.....I have had a few tips on the location of an old town ( Clifty ) dump. But , I can't seem to find it . Maybe someday I will luck up on it and hit the mother lode . []      Half the fun is looking ain't it ???  
    C ya in the park , Brian


----------



## flasherr (Jul 21, 2004)

I made a mistake I will be at clarkrange Tennessee not Crossville. Im such an idiot lol. Brian S. i see you are a way more advanced collector than I am. I was wondering do you have some acl or throwaway soda bottles you can turn loose of cheap. I bought some good bottles from diggers in the area last year. I missed out on some throwaway Mt dews. I might be interested in some nonsoda bottles that I can bring back to my part of country to get some interest in bottles around here.  I would really like to visit with you so I hope our paths cross.
 Brian


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 22, 2004)

Brian ,
  I don't have any ACL soda's . Sorry !  But , I will keep my eye open for some for you. I will look you up in Clarkrange. I bought a Tennessee Stoneware Jug in Clarkrange last year . [] And I always find something good in Clarkrange. 
   See ya' at the Yard sale , Brian


----------



## flasherr (Aug 1, 2004)

Just a reminder the garage sale starts this coming weekend. Hope to see some of yall there. if any of you are going to be in Clarkrange Tennessee area and want to meet I will be in the park. If you like you can message me and ill give you my cell number.
 Brian


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 7, 2011)

Do they still do this? (warning, old post!)


----------



## epackage (Jul 7, 2011)

I think so Charlie, Worlds Longest Garage sale....

 http://www.127sale.com/


----------

